# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Группа "Бутырка" (тюремная лирика)

## Lampada

Состав группы: 
Владимир Ждамиров – вокал, автор музыки; 
Олег Симонов – автор слов, клавишные; 
Александр Абрамов – продюсер.  _"...все, о чем поёт "Бутырка" - правда! Олег в отличие от многих авторов и исполнителей не понаслышке знаком с жизнью за колючей проволокой. ..."_  ::  
________________________________   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHlAlbeCoa4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM1e5PcjTHI   *Запахло весной* 
Улыбнётся сквозь решётку солнце мне, 
Заиграет и запрыгает капель, 
Лист родится, ртуть подтянется на плюс,
От весны здесь забалдеет всё вокруг.  
Друг пернатый прочирикал – мне пора, 
Что ж, хозяин, покидаю номера, 
Без работы ты не будешь никогда,
Срок отбыл я, что ж прощайте, кореша!  
Припев: 
Запахло весной, метелям отбой, 
Хозяин седой, ворота открой, 
Запахло весной, боль снимет рукой. 
Знакомой тропой вернусь я домой.  
Разбегутся под ногами ручейки, 
Песни рвутся на свободу из души, 
Не вернётся моя молодость, ни дня,
А в замену я, по вискам стучит весна.  
Припев. 
Я на волю, ну, а с ветки мне птенец, 
Как по нотам распевается скворец, 
Сменю минус,  душе ближе тёплый плюс, 
Знай, хозяин, я к тебе уж не вернусь  
Припев

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxKFD6TSn_w  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zY-oJguNN8    *Весточка* 
С новостями прилетит письмецо из дома
На мгновенье посетит адресат знакомый
Сердце гулко застучит - где-то ждёт нас воля
А неровный почерк твой так знаком - до боли 
А неровный почерк твой так знаком - до боли  
Весточка не от друзей, не от подруг
Весточку крылатой почтой принесут
Весточка - тепло родного очага
Весточка согреет сердце у зэка
  Согреет сердце у зэка 
На конверте штамп стоит, дата отправленья
У цензуры глаз набит по режимной теме
Запылится письмецо в оперском отделе
А маманя ждёт ответ, с каждым днём седеет > 2раза 
Припев 
Подогнал сосед конверт и листочек в клетку
Новостей у зэка нет - снег идёт, но мелкий
В остальном без перемен, вроде бы все ясно
Сердце слабое не тревожь напрасно > 2раза 
Припев

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U393PvxBECU   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYrjyxXWAgc    *Подружка с центра*  
На улице снежок, морозец жмёт, 
Подняв воротничок, и прямиком в ларек. 
Бутылку пива – для себя, для дамы – шоколад, 
До центра частник довезет, мужик, я денег дам! 
Мужик, я денег дам!  
Припев: 
Моя подружка с центра, а я – с окраины, 
Ведет себя примерно, а неправильный, 
Моя подружка с центра, а я – с окраины, 
Твердит, что неразмеренно живу, неправильно! 
Моя подружка с центра, а я – с окраины, 
Твердит, что неразмеренно живу, неправильно!  
За угол повернём, в огнях весь магазин, 
Вот здесь и выйду я, мужик, притормози, 
Я так воспитан, без цветов, я сам как кипарис, 
В кармане тает шоколад, встречай меня, каприз! 
Встречай меня, каприз!  
Припев - 2 раза  
На улице снежок, метелью в бок, 
Под ручку с красотой пойдём гульнём часок. 
Поплыл словарный лексикон по теме да за жизнь, 
С тобой, подруга, вечер мы разделим на двоих, 
Разделим на двоих.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q80zxH54AA8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVtiyFFixhQ    *Малец*  
Кто сказал конец, если жив малец? 
Только в клетке он, арестант-юнец 
Вам бы просто встать, пальцем помахать 
А вы сразу "срок, мол другим урок"  
Вы по закону, мальца на зону 
А там хоть волком вой, а хоть кричи 
Судьба чужая для вас пустая 
Да вы не люди, а палачи!  
Он прошёл детдом 
Жизнь вся на излом 
Но пройдут года, будет всё при нём 
Денег в долг вам даст, близких не продаст 
А для вас пока, он пацан зэка  
Вы по закону, мальца на зону 
А там хоть волком вой, а хоть кричи 
Судьба чужая для вас пустая 
Да вы не люди, а палачи!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeqb_rivWQk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLQ8iWQu79s    *Последний рассвет*  
Ветер жёлтую листву шевелит 
И уносит её в даль кружа. 
Свет в твоём окне ещё не горит 
Это значит ты ещё не пришла  
А я стою и жду, когда зажжётся этот свет 
Ты в жизнь мою вошла в последний мой рассвет 
Я сам не знаю, почему сейчас я здесь стою 
Я всё понять смогу - ведь я тебя люблю  
Радость первой весны ушла - 
Это было давным-давно. 
К нам осенняя грусть пришла 
И дождями стучит в окно  
А я стою и жду, когда зажжётся этот свет 
Ты в жизнь мою вошла, в последний мой рассвет 
Я сам не знаю, почему сейчас я здесь стою 
Я всё понять смогу - ведь я тебя люблю  
А я стою и жду, когда зажжётся этот свет 
Ты в жизнь мою вошла, в последний мой рассвет 
Я сам не знаю, почему сейчас я здесь стою 
Я всё понять смогу - ведь я тебя люблю

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH1x88uhUcM  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy3KAy6JhJY    *Не трогай осень (Какая осень в лагерях)*  
Накинут бабушки платки 
Сентябрь холодный на скамейке 
А в лагерях без суеты 
Братва прикинет телогрейки  
Хлопочет кружится листва 
Дождём смывает всё что было 
А наши годы навсегда 
Надёжно зона схоронила  
Какая осень в лагерях 
Кидает листья на запретку 
А я кричу кричу, кричу шнырям 
Пускай лежат ещё недельку  
Метлою осень не прогнать 
Она пришла не в наказанье 
Нам эта осень словно мать: 
С ней краткосрочное свиданье  
Оденет осень свой наряд 
Из листьев жёлтых и багряных 
И снова наш второй отряд 
От этой осени чуть пьяный  
А листья будут так кружить 
И мы, забыв о всём на свете, 
Потянем руки их ловить 
Как будто маленькие дети  
Какая осень в лагерях 
Кидает листья на запретку 
А я кричу кричу, кричу шнырям 
Пускай лежат ещё недельку  
Метлою осень не прогнать 
Она пришла не в наказанье 
Нам эта осень словно мать: 
С ней краткосрочное свиданье  
Менты укутались в плащи 
А где-то песни под гармошку 
Остынет зона от жары 
Родные соберут картошку  
И на свиданку поспешат, 
Не нарушая очередность 
А мы их будем просто ждать, 
Осознавая безысходность 
Какая осень в лагерях 
Кидает листья на запретку 
А я кричу кричу, кричу шнырям 
Пускай лежат ещё недельку  
Метлою осень не прогнать 
Она пришла не в наказанье 
Нам эта осень словно мать: 
С ней краткосрочное свиданье

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_Y6sLwgs-Q     *Покатилась жизнь*  
Старый город, где живёт мой шумный двор 
Закружила жизнь отсюда нас с тобою 
Я в браслетах в Соловки, вы ж подручку с ним ушли 
Ждёт вас солнце и гавайские пески 
Я в браслетах в Соловки, вы ж подручку с ним ушли 
Ждет вас солнце и гавайские пески  
И покатилась жизнь моя копейкой медною 
По лагерям, меняя лишь режим 
А ты всегда со мной, девчонка моя первая 
И с пожелтевшей фотографии глядишь 
А ты всегда со мной, девчонка моя первая 
И с пожелтевшей фотографии глядишь  
А сколько дрался, сколько дрался за тебя я… 
И синяки сходить не успевали 
А ты по-девичьи глазела не стыдясь, 
Когда трещали мои кости в наковальне 
А ты по-девичьи глазела не стыдясь, 
Когда трещали мои кости в наковальне 
И покатилась жизнь моя копейкой медною 
По лагерям, меняя лишь режим 
А ты всегда со мной, девчонка моя первая 
И с пожелтевшей фотографии глядишь 
А ты всегда со мной, девчонка моя первая 
И с пожелтевшей фотографии глядишь  
А дальше всё, как в незаконченном кино 
Была любовь и вдруг её не стало 
А за спиной стоит собачий лай 
И малолетка с автоматом «козни мочит» 
А за спиной стоит собачий лай 
И малолетка с автоматом «козни мочит»  
А моя теща – твоя мама даже рада 
Перекрестилась с избавленьем от меня 
И не прошло недели, как нас взяли 
Тебе хвастливо предлагала жениха 
И не прошло недели, как нас взяли 
Тебе хвастливо предлагала жениха 
И покатилась жизнь моя копейкой медною 
По лагерям, меняя лишь режим 
А ты всегда со мной, девчонка моя первая 
И с пожелтевшей фотографии глядишь 
А ты всегда со мной, девчонка моя первая 
И с пожелтевшей фотографии глядишь

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSUvOCknRYA     *Пойду я с Господом*  
Мы не будем прощаться, потому что вернёмся домой 
А пока, куда хочет, пусть везёт по России конвой 
Мы не будем прощаться и вернёмся не поздно не рано 
И как прежде с улыбкой скажем: Здравствуй же, мама.  
Пойду я с Господом, пойду по зонам-лагерям 
Пойду я с Господом, пойду, темница не страшна 
Пойду я с Господом, пойду, не стынет в жилах кровь 
Пока жива моя душа, стихам рождаться вновь  
Мы свой срок отсидим и отнимем от жизни года 
А пока нашим домом будет ветер, Сибирь и тайга 
По делянкам пойдём, ведь кому-то здесь надо идти 
Чтоб про это писать, нужно крест свой и здесь пронести  
Пойду я с Господом, пойду по зонам-лагерям 
Пойду я с Господом, пойду, темница не страшна 
Пойду я с Господом, пойду, не стынет в жилах кровь 
Пока жива моя душа, стихам рождаться вновь  
А когда мы придём, то конечно расскажем в стихах 
Про судьбу человека в далёких таёжных краях 
Как травили собак, как пытались ломать нас в шизо 
Мы про это поём, значит время и наше пришло.  
Пойду я с Господом, пойду по зонам лагерям 
Пойду я с Господом, пойду, темница не страшна 
Пойду я с Господом, пойду, не стынет в жилах кровь 
Пока жива моя душа, стихам рождаться вновь

----------


## Lampada

Butyrka - Kolshik - YouTube Бутырка - Кольщик - YouTube    *Кольщик* 
Песня Михаила Круга 
Кольщик, наколи мне купола
Рядом чудотворный крест с иконами
Чтоб играли там колокола
С переливами и перезвонами
Hаколи мне домик у ручья
Пусть течет по воле струйкой тонкою
Что бы от него портной судья
Hе отгородил меня решеткою 
Hарисуй алеющий закат,
Розу за колючей ржавой проволкой
Строчку "мама, я не виноват"
Hаколи и пусть стереть попробуют 
Если места хватит, нарисуй
Лодку с парусами ветра полными
Уплыву, волки и вот вам,
Чтобы навсегда меня запомнили 
И легло на душу как покой
Встретить мать одно мое желание
Крест коли, чтоб я забрал с собой
Избавление, но не покаяние

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jG48EKuW9LA http://youtube.com/watch?v=ya8gOmSzI0k  *По этапу*  
По этапу, с приговором на руках 
Между станций, скинув новости в почтамп, 
Остановка в моей жизни на земле 
Где нет быта, нет удобств и беспредел 
Нет удобств и беспредел  
Тело здесь, а душа далеко 
Плюну я в полупьяный конвой 
Тело здесь для отчёта ментам 
А душа - там, где мать родила  
Нас качает, весь обшарпанный вагон 
Клетка в клетке, перекрытый кислород 
И солёной кормят рыбой на обед 
Кран закрытый и воды здесь просто нет 
И воды, здесь просто нет

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Fb77wjcqi4  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=9534  *Икона* 
В уголке икона. Мать в платочке снова 
На колени встанет и начнет просить 
Прямиком у Бога за дитя родного: 
"Помоги, Всевышний, сына сохранить".   
Все равны пред Богом, пред иконою, 
Кто войной повязан или зоною. 
И слёзы горькие у русских матерей - 
У всех, кто ждёт домой своих детей.  
Все равны пред Богом, пред иконою 
Кто войной повязан или зоною 
И слёзы горькие у русских матерей 
У всех кто ждёт домой своих детей  
Фото на комоде, муж погиб на фронте 
И одна растила сына как могла 
Старая икона в церковной позолоте 
Вместе с ней все беды и боль перенесла 
Старая икона в церковной позолоте 
Вместе с ней все беды и боль перенесла  
Все равны пред Богом, пред иконою 
Кто войной повязан или зоною 
И слёзы горькие у русских матерей 
У всех, кто ждёт домой своих детей  
В наших храмах вечно не погаснут свечи 
И грехи людские век не сосчитать 
Пусть наступит вечер долгожданной встречи 
В городе далёком встретит сына мать 
Пусть наступит вечер долгожданной встречи 
В городе далёком встретит сына мать  
Все равны пред Богом, пред иконою 
Кто войной повязан или зоною 
И слёзы горькие у русских матерей 
У всех, кто ждёт домой своих детей  
Все равны пред Богом, пред иконою 
Кто войной повязан или зоною 
И слёзы горькие у русских матерей 
У всех, кто ждёт домой своих детей

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOCiN9ws6A4  Шарик 
Ну что ты, Шарик, лаешь на меня? 
Что не узнал? - я понимаю 
Старушка мать, хозяюшка твоя 
Давным-давно меня уж ожидает  
Ну что ты, Шарик, горло свое рвёшь 
Как будто бы здесь жулики попались 
Ты был щенком, я в дом тебя принёс,
Когда метель с морозом напрягались  
Эх, Шарик, я как и ты был на цепи 
Шарик, рубал хозяйские харчи 
Шарик, и по ночам я видел сны 
Всё как и ты, всё как и ты  
Эх, Шарик, я как и ты был на цепи 
Шарик, рубал хозяйские харчи 
Шарик, и по ночам я видел сны 
Всё как и ты, всё как и ты  
Давай-ка, пёс, с цепи тебя спущу 
Ведь ты дворняга - вольная порода 
У ног моих начнёшь вилять хвостом 
Благодарить душевно за свободу  
Ну что, лохматый, ты меня признал? 
Пускай теперь ржавеет цепь в сарае 
Ошейник твой летит ко всем чертям 
На воле мы с тобою погуляем.  
Эх, Шарик, я как и ты был на цепи 
Шарик, рубал хозяйские харчи 
Шарик, и по ночам я видел сны 
Всё как и ты, всё как и ты  
Эх, Шарик, я как и ты был на цепи 
Шарик, рубал хозяйские харчи 
Шарик, и по ночам я видел сны 
Все как и ты, все как и ты  
Ну что ты, Шарик, лаешь на меня? 
Что не узнал? - я понимаю 
Старушка мать, хозяюшка твоя 
Давным давно меня уж ожидает  
Эх, Шарик, я как и ты был на цепи 
Шарик, рубал хозяйские харчи 
Шарик, и по ночам я видел сны 
Всё как и ты, всё как и ты  
Эх, Шарик, я как и ты был на цепи 
Шарик, рубал хозяйские харчи 
Шарик, и по ночам я видел сны 
Всё как и ты, всё как и ты

----------


## Lampada

Метеорит  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=45068  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtIA4mFDtFQ 
В небе над зоной, о воле мечтая, 
Сорвется шальная звезда 
Желанье свое зека загадает 
Только не сбыться ему никогда 
Желанье свое зека загадает 
Только не сбыться ему никогда  
Метеорит, над зоною летит 
И видит ночь его полёт прощальный 
Метеорит, как жизнь моя, сгорит 
Так бесполезно и случайно  
Небо насквозь звездою пробито 
Притихла старуха-тюрьма 
Замки на дверях ворота закрыты 
И долгая ночь сводит с ума 
Замки на дверях ворота закрыты 
И долгая ночь сводит с ума  
Метеорит, над зоною летит 
И видит ночь его полёт прощальный 
Метеорит, как жизнь моя, сгорит 
Так бесполезно и случайно 
Ночной звездопад над тайгою безликой 
Вряд ли исполнит желанья людей 
И вечная боль России великой 
Сгоревшие судьбы страны лагерей  
Метеорит, над зоною летит 
И видит ночь его полёт прощальный 
Метеорит, как жизнь моя сгорит, 
Так бесполезно и случайно

----------


## Lampada

Небеса 
Разложу я по нотам слова 
По аккордам польётся душа 
За друзей и подруг, что покинули вдруг 
Разорвав жизни замкнутый круг 
Средь могил я пройду, средь крестов 
Сколько здесь мне знакомых имён 
Знали радость и боль и когда-то шли в бой 
Мне без вас этот мир стал пустой 
Знали радость и боль и когда-то шли в бой 
Мне без вас этот мир стал пустой  
Пусть небеса для вас разгонят тучи 
Пусть в небесах свободная душа 
Покой найдёт для вас друзья–подруги 
Пусть будет пухом русская земля 
За оградами вечный покой 
Вытрет женщина слёзы рукой 
И под взглядом её опущу я глаза 
Словно в том и моя есть вина 
Я поправлю венок неживой 
Здесь покоится старый друг мой 
Чёрной лентой на ним помним любим скорбим 
Богу - душу, а память - живым. 
Чёрной лентой на ним помним любим скорбим 
Богу - душу, а память - живым.  
Пусть небеса для вас разгонят тучи 
Пусть в небесах свободная душа 
Покой найдёт для вас друзья–подруги 
Пусть будет пухом русская земля 
Всем могилам поклон до земли 
И пусть чётным числом все цветы 
Время быстро летит 
мы торопимся жить 
А как долго – Всевышний решит. 
Время быстро летит 
мы торопимся жить 
А как долго – Всевышний решит.  
Пусть небеса для вас разгонят тучи 
Пусть в небесах свободная душа 
Покой найдёт для вас друзья–подруги 
Пусть будет пухом русская земля 
Пусть небеса для вас разгонят тучи 
Пусть в небесах свободная душа 
Покой найдёт для вас друзья–подруги 
Пусть будет пухом русская земля

----------


## Lampada

Не крутите глобус 
На карте лагеря не обозначены 
И не найти вам их координат 
Как будто-то бы по нычкам все запрятаны 
Кто не был там, тому не отыскать  
Но я-то помню их расположение 
Не раз туда чиркали мне маршрут 
В натуре эти земли заповедные 
Где зэк и зверь в согласии живут 
Где зэк и зверь в согласии живут  
Не крутите глобус, атлас не листайте не спеша 
Там хлеба не сеют, там кругом тайга, в ней черемша 
Не крутите глобус и не тычьте пальцем наугад 
Зон расположенье не узнать вам из обычных карт 
У многих жизни были там оборваны 
И дай-то Бог, чтоб не коснулось вас 
А судьбы, что законом были схаваны 
Останутся лишь в памяти у нас  
Останется там прах вдали от дома 
С трёхзначною табличкой на кресте 
И мы придём на кладбище чужое, 
Где зэк и зверь покоятся в земле 
Где зэк и зверь покоятся в земле  
Не крутите глобус, атлас не листайте не спеша 
Там хлеба не сеют, там кругом тайга, в ней черемша 
Не крутите глобус и не тычьте пальцем наугад 
Зон расположенье не узнать вам из обычных карт 
Не крутите глобус, атлас не листайте не спеша 
Там хлеба не сеют, там кругом тайга в ней черемша 
Не крутите глобус и не тычьте пальцем наугад 
Зон расположенье не узнать вам из обычных карт

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=p9MyEpin2jc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq1H2ykW1m4  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10   *Два полюса* 
Мне тяжело, когда ты уезжаешь 
Мне нелегко, одной встречать рассвет 
Но я дождусь, дождусь - я обещаю 
В моей душе, другому места нет 
Я буду ждать и время не изменит 
И много лет пройдет и много зим 
Моя любовь с годами лишь окрепнет 
И я дождусь, ты нужен мне один  
Сильней любовь в разлуках и страданьях 
А кто не ждал, так тот и не любил 
И нас опять, опять ждут расстоянья 
Как-будто мы два полюса земли 
Сильней любовь в разлуках и страданьях 
А кто не ждал, так тот и не любил 
И нас опять, опять ждут расстоянья 
Как-будто мы два полюса земли  
Пускай письмо мое тебя согреет 
И между строк не будет пустоты 
Я как и ты, я тоже в счастье верю 
И сквозь года готов любовь нести 
Ну а когда опустит вечер крылья 
Ты далеко, но мысленно со мной 
Я руки положу тебе на плечи 
И мы останемся одни в тиши ночной  
Сильней любовь в разлуках и страданьях 
А кто не ждал, так тот и не любил 
И нас опять, опять ждут расстоянья 
Как-будто мы два полюса земли 
Сильней любовь в разлуках и страданьях 
А кто не ждал, так тот и не любил 
И нас опять, опять ждут расстоянья 
Как-будто мы два полюса земли  
Моя любовь - цветок в начале мая 
И всё в слезах предутренней росы 
Дыханьем губ, ладони согревая 
Как никогда друг другу мы нужны 
Любовь придёт, как снег зимой холодной 
Так счастья людям не хватает иногда 
Пусть полюса земные не сойдутся 
А наши судьбы вместе, навсегда  
Сильней любовь в разлуках и страданьях 
А кто не ждал, так тот и не любил 
И нас опять, опять ждут расстоянья 
Как-будто мы два полюса земли 
Сильней любовь в разлуках и страданьях 
А кто не ждал, так тот и не любил 
И нас опять, опять ждут расстоянья 
Как-будто мы два полюса земли

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4IrwdvmMZ7Q  *Я душу к небу отпущу*  
Холодный день у сентября 
И не собрать осколки лета 
Еще мгновенье и зима 
С метелью белой, белым снегом  
Ещё мгновенье и уснёт 
Земля под белым покрывалом 
Я на земле уже не в счёт 
И мне здесь места очень мало  
Я душу к небу отпущу 
Лети душа по белу свету 
И все обиды вам прощу 
И вы простите, если сделал 
Я душу к небу отпущу 
Пускай летит по белу свету 
И в бесконечный мир уйду 
Навстечу как в дыру с рассветом  
А может я и не успел 
До жёлтых листьев всё отмерять 
но вы поверьте - я хотел 
Хоть что-то правильного сделать (для России) 
Хотел украсить вашу жизнь 
Пусть не делами, песней только 
И льётся по земле мотив 
Господь еще к вам повернется (к России) 
Я душу к небу отпущу 
Лети душа по белу свету 
И все обиды вам прощу 
И вы простите, если сделал 
Я душу к небу отпущу 
Пускай летит по белу свету 
И в бесконечный мир уйду 
Навстечу как в дыру с рассветом

----------


## xRoosterx

> Еще мгновенье

 Could someone provide a sound file for мгновенье. Заранее.

----------


## Lampada

> Еще мгновенье
> 			
> 		  Could someone provide a sound file for мгновенье. Заранее спасибо.

 http://sayandpost.com/ynofcu76x1.mp3

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx     
> 			
> 				Еще мгновенье
> 			
> 		  Could someone provide a sound file for мгновенье. Заранее спасибо.   http://sayandpost.com/ynofcu76x1.mp3

 Вас благодарю!

----------


## Scrabus

> Вас благодарю!

 I do propose to replace this phrase on something more common-sounded in Russian. This one variant does look very awkward.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3756mRRA2ZY  *Бутырская тюрьма*  
Хожу туда-сюда подошву протираю
Вдыхаю кислород тюремного двора
Шершавая стена надёжно охраняет
Размазана в печать Бутырская тюрьма (x2) 
Бутырская тюрьма - судьба ломается
Бутырская тюрьма - душа так мается
Бутырская тюрьма - жизнь не кончается
Тюрьма стоит, столица спит, земля вращается 
Бутырская тюрьма - судьба ломается
Бутырская тюрьма - душа так мается
Бутырская тюрьма - жизнь не кончается
Тюрьма стоит, столица спит, земля вращается
Тюрьма стоит, столица спит, земля вращается 
Маляву отпишу, чтоб шевелились с волей
Здесь день идёт за пять - седеет голова
Родня избила все возможные пороги
И нас берёт под пресс Бутырская тюрьма (x2) 
Бутырская тюрьма - судьба ломается
Бутырская тюрьма - душа так мается
Бутырская тюрьма - жизнь не кончается
Тюрьма стоит, столица спит, земля вращается 
Бутырская тюрьма - судьба ломается
Бутырская тюрьма - душа так мается
Бутырская тюрьма - жизнь не кончается
Тюрьма стоит, столица спит, земля вращается
Тюрьма стоит, столица спит, земля вращается

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM3w_WHhaxc  Не плачь, родная мать 
Провожала меня мать, начала в дверях рыдать слезами горькими
На дорожку табачку, да грузинского чайку старушка сунула
И повез нас приговор за хребет Уральских гор, мелькая сопками
Где я молодость свою в черной робе проведу с прической босою 
Не плачь, родная мать, не смог твой сын понять
Совсем элементарного: не надо воровать!
Прости, родная мать, слез горьких не унять
Пройдут года и встретимся с тобою мы опять 
И пошли тихонько дни, появились на груди татуировочки
От нехватки витамин вынул челюсть армянин, сосед по шконочке
С неба падает снежок, мои пальцы жжет бычок, чешу я на просчет
Знаю точно год и день, когда мне откроют дверь, вернусь я снова к ней 
Не плачь, родная мать, не смог твой сын понять
Совсем элементарного:  не надо воровать!
Прости, родная мать, слез горьких не унять
Пройдут года и встретимся с тобою мы опять

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVF7uU_kdRM  *За ростовскую братву* 
Родился парень на Дону
Терпеньем в мать с отцовской силой
И дали имя пацану,
По-христианскому крестили
По жизни выбрал он свой путь,
пошел по воровской дороге
С крестом на "Вы", с судьей на "ты"
Ну а с братвой - до гроба 
За ростовскую братву!
За верность делу своему!
За всех, кто шел по лагерям
Сегодня здесь, а завтра там!
Мы опрокинем стаканы
Пусть будут полными они
Живым – здоровья от души
А кто ушел – к крестам цветы  
Мотала жизнь туда-сюда
Не раз браслеты одевала
Да из Сибири иногда
На берег она возвращала
А здесь накрытые столы
И все конечно по-другому
За все спасибо, пацаны,
Что не забыли, грели в зоне 
За ростовскую братву!
За верность делу своему!
За всех, кто шел по лагерям
Сегодня здесь, а завтра там!
Мы опрокинем стаканы
Пусть будут полными они
Живым – здоровья от души
А кто ушел – к крестам цветы 
За ростовскую братву!
За верность делу своему!
За всех, кто шел по лагерям
Сегодня здесь, а завтра там!
Мы опрокинем стаканы
Пусть будут полными они
Живым – здоровья от души
А кто ушел – к крестам цветы

----------


## Lampada

*Бутырка* 
Часть 1 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq8yYhCwikU
Часть 2 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNGayko_STQ
Часть 3 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkyk5PZJ7Ts
Часть 4 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyQRWwzfu8E
Часть 5 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n-7K4LkNRE
Часть 6 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBMm-q8I-5Q
Часть 7 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n25567xt2zU
Часть 8 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuHUX7ENlIk
Часть 9 из 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS78GmpLH0g

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxCKISDkjPE  *Запах воска* 
Слова: О. Симонов 
Музыка: В. Ждамиров  
Подскажи мне, батюшка, как мне дальше жить
Я и в Бога верю, да пред ним я чист
И Христа распятого на груди ношу,
А менты проклятые жизни не дают. 
Припев:
Запах воска - до погоста мне уже недалеко.
Всю мне душу истрепали, исклевало вороньё.
На груди - татуировка. Ты скажи мне: сколько, сколько
Сколько же ещё ждёт лагерей.
На груди - татуировка. Ты скажи мне: сколько, сколько
Сколько же ещё ждёт лагерей. 
Я свечу поставлю, может повезёт,
И при встрече с Богом суд последний ждёт.
Если справедливый, то хвала ему
На земле такого просто не найду. 
Припев. 
И опять увозит стук колёс меня
По земле петляет, в край где холода.
В край законов жёстких, вечной мерзлоты
С мятой папиросой на краю земли. 
Припев (2 раза).

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw0o9GVUpc4  *Down The Line*  
Motorhead *Cover*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDqQm4ymqFY http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12   *Не воровал*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0OSnFWbZdM    *Баба Маша* 
Выйду похудевший, потрепавший зоной
И на привокзальной сразу в кабачок:
Здравствуйте, Баб Маша! Не узнали, что ли?
Ну к плесни стопарик, дай мне пирожок... 
Было мне там туго, но не стал я сукой,
И о вас, баб Маша, часто вспоминал,
Помните, как в детстве, я от Вас украдкой
Пирожки с капустой лихо воровал? 
Ну а жизнь, баб Маш, нам рукой вслед машет, 
И опять летит счастье стороной, 
Ну а Вы, баб Маш, стали чуть же старше, 
А вот я как есть, лысый да худой.  
Так вот и идёт жизнь твоя за стойкой
Всяких здесь полно, и таких как я,
Полстраны сидит, полстраны на воле,
Только ты, баб Маш, встретишь здесь меня. 
Правду говоришь, Вы, баб Маш, как остров
Между сладкой волей с горькою тюрьмой.
Мимо поезда, в них людские судьбы,
Кто-то за решётку, ну а я домой... 
Ну а жизнь, баб Маш, нам рукой вслед машет, 
И опять летит счастье стороной, 
Ну а Вы, баб Маш, стали чуть же старше, 
А вот я как есть, лысый да худой.  
Ну а жизнь, баб Маш, нам рукой вслед машет, 
И опять летит счастье стороной, 
Ну а Вы, баб Маш, стали чуть же старше, 
А вот я как есть, лысый да худой.  
Ну а жизнь, баб Маш, нам рукой вслед машет, 
И опять летит счастье стороной, 
Ну а Вы, баб Маш, стали чуть же старше, 
А вот я как есть, лысый да худой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEvA5w13mME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsw5k5ZDHfo   *Быть вором* 
Он был талантлив, но не в этом, о чем мечтала его мать
Хотела видеть в нем поэта, а он вдруг начал воровать
Она хотела видеть сына в витрине книжного ларька
Он перед ней стоял в браслетах, так началась и жизнь моя 
Припев: 
Быть вором – талант, но противозаконно
Быть вором-азарт, влияет на здоровье
Быть вором и знать, что вот менты подъедут
И волю поменять на камеру в браслетах 
Быть вором – талант, но противозаконно
Быть вором-азарт, влияет на здоровье
Быть вором и знать, что вот менты подъедут
И волю поменять на камеру в браслетах 
Он в лагерях, она на почте, посылку сыну отослать
Письмо в почтовый ящик сбросит, теперь поэта будет ждать
А у поэта жизнь покатит, по всем понятиям –«блатной»
Возьмет отметит опер строгий поэта красной полосой 
Припев: 
Быть вором – талант, но противозаконно
Быть вором-азарт, влияет на здоровье
Быть вором и знать, что вот менты подъедут
И волю поменять на камеру в браслетах 
Быть вором – талант, но противозаконно
Быть вором-азарт, влияет на здоровье
Быть вором и знать, что вот менты подъедут
И волю поменять на камеру в браслетах
Быть вором – талант, но противозаконно
Быть вором-азарт, влияет на здоровье
Быть вором и знать, что вот менты подъедут
И волю поменять на камеру в браслетах 
Быть вором – талант, но противозаконно
Быть вором-азарт, влияет на здоровье
Быть вором и знать, что вот менты подъедут
И волю поменять на камеру в браслетах

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9_T79P01Mw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFdr0V3LsYg    *Зеркалом блестит река* 
Зеркалом блестит река,
Вечер опускается над лесом.
Ты близка и очень далека,
Словно утопающее эхо.
И блестят в реке твои глаза,
Звёздами мерцают голубыми.
На щеке горячая слеза,
Всё давно прошло, всё это было.
И блестят в реке твои глаза,
Звёздами мерцают голубыми.
На щеке горячая слеза,
Всё давно прошло, всё это было. 
Вот опять сюда я прихожу,
Вновь у парня сердце зарыдает.
Я тебя который вечер жду,
Я в тебе одной души не чаю.
Падает последняя звезда,
Не успел я загадать желанье.
Больше не придётся никогда
Назначать у речки той свиданье.
Падает последняя звезда,
Не успел я загадать желанье.
Больше не придётся никогда
Назначать у речки той свиданье. 
Зеркалом блестит река,
Вечер опускается над лесом.
Ты близка и очень далека,
Словно утопающее эхо.
Падает последняя звезда,
Не успел я загадать желанье.
Больше не придётся никогда
Назначать у речки той свиданье. 
Падает последняя звезда,
Не успел я загадать желанье.
Больше не придётся никогда
Назначать у речки той свиданье.
Назначать у речки той свиданье.
Назначать у речки той свиданье.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Бутырка-вторяки не чай. Сочи 2008 г. YouTube - Вторяки не чай   *Вторяки не чай * А здесь из фантиков ковры
и на прощёт завхоз построит
с горячим чаем леденцы
братва душевно нам подгонит
пойдут по кругу стаканы
и кровь начнёт стучать в затылок
душа запросит никотин
а кислорода здесь избыток 
ПР.
А вторяки не чай 
бродяга не скучай
дорога с воли есть 
а значит будем есть.
А вторяки не чай 
ты примой угощай 
три года то не срок
а жизненный урок. 
Наступит осень на мозоль
что наболело здесь и давит
не станет лагерь наш пустой 
а кто стучал к удо представят
дожди сибирские пойдут
дорогу снова к нам размоет 
этапы новые придут
и зона в новостях утонет.
ПР.

----------


## Lampada

*Cентябрь* 
Кружили листья над землей, гулял сентябрь
Седые в небе облака бежали в даль
И ветер пел для нас двоих,
играя в волосах твоих
А по земле во всю гулял, гулял сентябрь!
И ветер пел для нас двоих,
играя в волосах твоих
А по земле во всю гулял, гулял сентябрь! 
Припев:
Сентябрь гулял, кружил листвой
Осенний бал для нас с тобой
Дарила осень и звала, звала с собой
Звала с собой в осенний сон,
Окутав нежной пеленой,
Мы были счастливы тогда вдвоем с тобой! 
Украсил красок, не жалел, листвой сентябрь
А ветер листья рвал и уносил их в даль
А город спал осенним сном,
Я был тогда в тебя влюблен
А по земле во всю гулял, гулял сентябрь!
А город спал осенним сном,
Я был тогда в тебя влюблен
А по земле во всю гулял, гулял сентябрь! 
Припев (3 р.)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtXSU4H-TKQ   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6grYHXnkfk    *Аттестат в крови * Июньский вечер, бал выпускной
Из окон школы музон шальной
В шикарных платьях весь женский пол
В банкетном зале накрытый стол 
Одну девчонку все десять лет
Любил от сердца - простой сюжет
Портфель носил ей, я по утрам
Сирень дарил ей - по вечерам 
Аттестат в крови, по бокам конвой
А меня везут под сирены вой
И теперь там ждут друзья новые
А предметы там уголовные 
Аттестат в крови, по бокам конвой
А меня везут под сирены вой
И теперь там ждут друзья новые 
Сегодня праздник, все собрались
Нас педогоги проводят в жизнь
Директор вручит всем аттестат
И до рассвета пойдём гулять 
Я в непонятках, что ты с другим
И каждый танец, танцуешь с ним
А ревность водкой не заглушить
И тут я начал его лечить... 
Аттестат в крови, по бокам конвой
А меня везут под сирены вой
И теперь там ждут друзья новые
А предметы там уголовные 
Аттестат в крови, по бокам конвой
А меня везут под сирены вой
И теперь там ждут друзья новые
А предметы там уголовные 
Июньский вечер - бал выпускной
Из окон школы музон шальной
В шикарном платье рыдаешь ты
Меня увозят в СИЗО менты 
Аттестат в крови, по бокам конвой
А меня везут под сирены вой
И теперь там ждут друзья новые
А предметы там уголовные 
Аттестат в крови, по бокам конвой
А меня везут под сирены вой
И теперь там ждут друзья новые
А предметы там уголовные

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuHZWhdRLm8    *Тает снег* 
В спину глядит не мент, а кореша,
Слышу, кричат: «Ни пуха, ни пера!».
«К чёрту!» - махну рукой и за забор.
Встречусь я с настоящею весной! 
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
А меня марток встречает!
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
Загулять зэка желает! 
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
А меня марток встречает!
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
Загулять зэка желает! 
Снова свободен с ног до головы,
Ноздри щекочут женские духи,
Решки остались где-то позади,
Воля, и пусть не трогают менты! 
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
А меня марток встречает!
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
Загулять зэка желает! 
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
А меня марток встречает!
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
Загулять зэка желает! 
В спину глядит не мент, а кореша,
Слышу, кричат: «Ни пуха, ни пера!».
Дело пошлют за мною опера,
Может, я не вернусь уже сюда! 
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
А меня марток встречает!
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
Загулять зэка желает! 
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
А меня марток встречает!
Тает, тает, тает на дороге грязный снег,
Загулять зэка желает!
Загулять зэка желает!
Загулять зэка желает!

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by RussianChanson on Oct 27, 2010  
Автор музыки: В.Ждамиров
Автор слов: В.Ждамиров   *Вторяки не чай* 
А здесь из фантиков ковры
И на просчет завхоз построит
 С горячим чаем леденцы
Братва душевно нам подгонит 
Пойдут по кругу стаканы
И кровь начнет стучать в затылок
Душа запросит никотин
А кислорода здесь избыток 
А вторяки не чай, бродяга не скучай
Дорога с воли есть, а значит будем есть
А вторяки не чай, ты "Примой" угощай
Три года-то не срок, а жизненный урок 
Наступит осень на мозоль
Что наболела здесь и давит
Не станет лагерь наш пустой
А кто стучал к УДО приставят 
Дожди сибирские пойдут
Дорогу снова к нам размоет
Этапы новые придут
И зона в новостях утонет. 
А вторяки не чай, бродяга, не скучай
Дорога с воли есть, а значит будем есть
А вторяки не чай, ты "Примой" угощай
Три года-то не срок, а жизненный урок 
А вторяки не чай, бродяга, не скучай
Дорога с воли есть, а значит будем есть
А вторяки не чай, ты "Примой" угощай
Три года-то не срок, а жизненный урок.

----------


## Lampada



----------

